# co2 Fittings



## woz (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey,

A couple years back I bought a co2 regulator from green leaf aquariums, which came with one bubble counter. I recently wanted to add a second bubble counter so I bought a splitter(not from green leaf aquariums). However to retrieve the old bubble counter I had to remove a 1/8 to 3/8 reducer and in the process I ruined it by stripping the thread. Does anyone know where I would be able to get a reducer like this? I'v attached a picture of how it looks. The one in the picture is a 3/8 male to 1/8 female reducer and a 1/8 nipple, but im fine with it being a 3/8 male to 1/8 male reducer rather than two parts. 

I'v already tried contacting green leaf aquariums but they didnt bother responding. 

Thanks for all the help in advance!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A good welding supply shop would have the bits and bobs but the brass components wont be nickle plated.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Places like home depot have all sorts of brass reducers and couplings, in most standard pipe configurations.


----------



## woz (Mar 27, 2018)

@wtac
Thanks for the suggestion. Being nickle platted is perfectly fine, the piece will never been seen either way. I only got a chance to checkout one welding supply store near me and unfortunately they didn't have the pieces but they were able to suggest one store that might have it so ill have to give it a try. 

@BillD
I actually didn't bother checking Home Depot/Lowes when I started looking for the pieces since they are so small and probably to specific but I guess I could give them a go.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

woz said:


> @wtac
> Thanks for the suggestion. Being nickle platted is perfectly fine, the piece will never been seen either way. I only got a chance to checkout one welding supply store near me and unfortunately they didn't have the pieces but they were able to suggest one store that might have it so ill have to give it a try.
> 
> @BillD
> I actually didn't bother checking Home Depot/Lowes when I started looking for the pieces since they are so small and probably to specific but I guess I could give them a go.


Not sure if you found anything, but will this work

https://www.rona.ca/en/hex-bushing-...4_-Rrar6I2DcnZ--OESfUqi0NLFtvT7IaArPXEALw_wcB
https://www.rona.ca/en/brass-nipple


----------



## woz (Mar 27, 2018)

Actually haven't found the pieces yet. You would assume those parts would be good, but for some reason they aren't actually 3/8" and 1/8". I ordered a part from home hardware that was actually one piece with a similar description but the side that was supposed to be 3/8 was 5/8 and the 1/8 side was 3/8, so not sure where they are getting their numbers from.
Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------

